# Crazy potential tobacco tax hike



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

var sb_rated_title = 'Crazy potential tobacco tax hike'; var sb_url_to_rate = 'http://www.************.com/?p=309'; try { var sb_rated_creation = new Date(Date.parse('Wed, 18 Jul 2007 20:07:56 -0400')); } catch (e) {} http://spotback.com For those who have not heard about this yet.
Â*The Senate Finance Committee has scheduled a markup on Tuesday, July 17 on legislation dealing with the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). The measure is expected to be reported out of committee. Funding would be almost totally via higher taxes on tobacco products. The cigarette tax will increase by $.61 to $1 per pack effective after December 31, 2007. Other tobacco products would be taxed as follows: large cigars - 53.13% of mfr's or importer's sales price but not more than $10.00 per cigar.
This could potentially kill the cigar industry. PLEASE get involved and call or write your senator and let them know that you do NOT support this. Check out this post by Lew Rothman of JrCigar.com.

Â*http://www.cigarfamily.com/cf4/thread.cfm?Room=Cigar&threadId=47549&z=154 *Sponsored By*: Stinky Cigar- Use promo code "************" for FREE shipping

More...


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Come on people get involved. Call.


----------

